# COBIA!!!HERE FISHYFISHY!!!! WHERE ARE YOU?



## Pierjunky2 (Jun 22, 2009)

WHERE THE F^^^ ARE THE COBIA AT? TTHIS SEEMS LIKE THE LONGEST WINTER EVER!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

They've been freezing their asses off just like us and probably said [email protected]#$ ya'll, we're staying in the keys this year.


----------



## 78blacktransam (Jul 31, 2009)

Sounds like the makings of a goodroad trip to me. I hope the cobia use plenty of sunscreen on those tasty asses in the Keys.:hotsun


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Patience Grasshopper!!!


----------

